# Big Lagoon Fishing



## Fishing Fanatic (Oct 12, 2007)

A group of us yak fishermen from Georgia will be down next week at Big Lagoon State Park. Any suggestions on spots to fish in that area? Targeting mainly Reds and Trout. Some will hunt for Kings. Any help is appreciated.

Great website guys!


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

fish the grass flats around dusk or dawn. with live pin fish, menhaden, finger mullet


----------



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

hey man i live right up the road from there.....fish at night!! there ar docks every where with lights....MAKE SURE YOU HAVE FISHING LICENSE THO......FWC ARE EVERY WHERE THERE.....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Having been there just a couple weeks ago, I will tell you this, I had a great time but everything east of the bridge was a total pain in the ass. no wake zones, shallow water. The channel is only about 8-10 feet deep and on the sides it will quickly drop to two feet or less and you risk getting grounded. Our boat is only a 14 ft bass boat and we got out and pushed several times. There is a big sand bar near the watch tower. I was told by some fishermen to head west, which I never did, and also that I should just put in my boat at the boat ramp west of there which I dont know the name of right off hand, off innerarity point rd. I asked why not just put in at big lagoon and head west, and their answer was " too many wake zones and FWC LEOS". 

I did catch my first flounder right at the bridge which is over 20 ft deep, so I would give that a shot, and its only a few hundred yards from the boat ramp. Also, DIRECTLY across from the boat ramp is a cove that I caught three specs, all undersized on live shrimp, split shot, and circle hooks and a cork ( didnt use popping type, just regular old cork ). The same cove has several boat docksyou might try around. The cove behind the sand bar and watch tower has pinfish and pigfish, but again needs to be waded, unless you have a kayak, its very very difficult to get your boat in there and its very shallow. I also saw several stingrays on that sand bar at night

So yes I had fun, yes there is fish, but that area is very shallow and that and the no wake zones make it a pain in the rear. That cove directly across would be GREAT for wade fishing, but the bottom is very squishy so be prepared to lose a shoe if they arent tied on tight. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, but thequiet kayak fishingcan be fantastic!You understand the late summer afternoon showers andwind shifts that can effect your 'yaking day.Always have a plan B, trying different spots. Be ready tochange to oneclose so WHEN the weather changes hourly you can ..


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The gulf has been really calm lately and there are a good number of small kings out there, with a few bigger ones.


----------

